# Random Logging Off



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

For some reason I keep getting logged off whilst browsing the forum.

Seems to be random. Can be on for 1 minute then it logs me off or I can be on for 20 minutes and it logs me off.

Any ideas? gets a bit frustrating having to log back in over and over :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm... not had a problem here. Have you got the keep me logged in option ticked from the log on screen? Could it be a problem with a corrupted cookie? Could be worth deleting them if it's not too much of a pain and you still have problems.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi John,

Got the box to keep me logged in ticked. 
Deleted the Cookies last time I was on but still seems to happen.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How did you delete cookies and what browser are you using? In IE 7 cookies used to be under documents and settings under your user name but in IE 8 and above (I presume) - close all browsers accept one. Then if you goto tools > settings > and under the general tab, in Browsing history, click the settings button then view files. There should be a big list. Click the Internet Address tab and scroll until

cookie:[email protected]
cookie:[email protected]********.co.uk

... appear. Then select and delete those only. Close the browser. Open the browser and try again.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Seems to be just IE8 thats having the issue, tried it at home on Chrome and it was fine. Maybe its just a work internet filter thats causing the issue.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe you could try Chrome at work to confirm but it could perhaps be your security settings being too high. You can also add the forum to the list of trusted sites in settings which might help.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers John, I'll give it a try and see if it helps


----------

